# How to suck snot from babys nose..



## lilliesmummie

OK, ive come to the decision to suck the snot from my babys nose. It wont clear, she cant sleep because she cant take her dummy because of the blocked nose. Its been in my mind all day and now, i have to. For her sake :( so, how? Suck both at the same time.. Or hold one, suck one? I know... Im gross lol


----------



## Sideways 8

gag!! LOL

I know some ladies on here have tried this (I read that thread... lol). But, is a little mist of saline followed by the bulb syringe not working?


----------



## lilliesmummie

I did look for that thread to see how she did it lol! Snot sucking tips! But i dont have those right this sec hun :/ x


----------



## puddycats

With my lo, if I rub his nose obviously on the outside, it moves the snot down n it cone rights out. Lot easier than usin drops n doesn't bother him one bit


----------



## lilliesmummie

Lillie wont let me touch her nose at all. So i thought, pretend to kiss her and suck it out? She screams and wiggles if i even stroke her nose lol. Its ok at the minute, shes asleep.. Where can i get one of those nose sucker things from? And how much are they? Thankyou x


----------



## luz

I just use a bulb thing and suck it out. He hates ut but it works!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Ick!!! Lol I read that thread to i really hope i dont have to ever do that lol i have such a weak stomache lol.

I know Vic isnt supposed to be used untill they are 2 or 3 i think it is BUT i did use a tiny bit very small amount under my sons nose when he was blocked up and it did the trick ALSO as weird as it sounds it does work putting vic on the bottom of there feet before bed its something to do with it rising through the body but it really does work. x


----------



## sun

We have a bulb with a tube so you can suck the snot out with your mouth. (Don't worry - there's no way you can actually suck it into your mouth :sick:) It works SO much better than the bulb you squeeze. That combined with the saline drops worked really well. xx


----------



## booda

Ok I think im weird. I just put my mouth over his nose and done a quick but deep suck, and spit out the snot once i've managed to get it out. Had to do it a few times to get a good big glob of it out but he was so much better for it, he was only about 5 weeks old when he got his first awful cold and the poor thing just couldnt feed or breath properly, the bulb as useless, so i thought "fuck it, he's my baby, I have an immune system, I might as well use it!"

Even better, if you're BFing then you could consider swallowing the snot to enhance the antibodies you're going to pass through to him 

lolol told you im a bit sick......


----------



## sun

booda said:


> Ok I think im weird. I just put my mouth over his nose and done a quick but deep suck, and spit out the snot once i've managed to get it out. Had to do it a few times to get a good big glob of it out but he was so much better for it, he was only about 5 weeks old when he got his first awful cold and the poor thing just couldnt feed or breath properly, the bulb as useless, so i thought "fuck it, he's my baby, I have an immune system, I might as well use it!"
> 
> Even better, if you're BFing then you could consider swallowing the snot to enhance the antibodies you're going to pass through to him
> 
> lolol told you im a bit sick......

LOL I bet that would have been very effective, but I don't think I could stomach it! :sick::haha:


----------



## puddycats

EBay or amazon hun


----------



## booda

sun said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> Ok I think im weird. I just put my mouth over his nose and done a quick but deep suck, and spit out the snot once i've managed to get it out. Had to do it a few times to get a good big glob of it out but he was so much better for it, he was only about 5 weeks old when he got his first awful cold and the poor thing just couldnt feed or breath properly, the bulb as useless, so i thought "fuck it, he's my baby, I have an immune system, I might as well use it!"
> 
> Even better, if you're BFing then you could consider swallowing the snot to enhance the antibodies you're going to pass through to him
> 
> lolol told you im a bit sick......
> 
> LOL I bet that would have been very effective, but I don't think I could stomach it! :sick::haha:Click to expand...

It was really effective actually, i was quite surprised lol! Was worth the mingingness too though when he finally managed to settle into a sleep, poor wee mite had been awake snuffling for over 10 hours without a nap :S (at 5 weeks old)


----------



## sun

Yes it's so awful when they are struggling with a cold and can't clear their nose or throat! My LO hates getting the snot sucked out, but it is such a relief after to finally be able to breathe and sleep.


----------



## babybaker2011

I had to suck snot from my lo's nose today. I ordered one of these several months ago and just used it today - works very well

https://www.fridababy.com/shop/nosefrida/


----------



## booda

Ooh, interesting contraption babybaker! It was about 2am when my sleep-deprived self made the decision to erm....orally extract the snot :rofl: so nowhere open to buy such a thing and nowhere that would deliver *right now* :happydance:


----------



## babybaker2011

booda said:


> Ooh, interesting contraption babybaker! It was about 2am when my sleep-deprived self made the decision to erm....orally extract the snot :rofl: so nowhere open to buy such a thing and nowhere that would deliver *right now* :happydance:


:rofl: Well done you!!:thumbup: Unfortunately I have a very weak stomach and even using my nosefrida made me a bit queasy, couldn't imagine doing it orally.


----------



## marycotter567

nose frieda .. best.thing.ever.


----------



## Tor

You can buy the nose sucker things from mothercare or babys r us probably boots and places like that as well, they vary on price.

Booda :sick: True motherly love!


----------



## Zinky

Baby Nose Clear Snot Sucker - google it. You suck through a tube and there's no way it can get into your mouth lol. I use this every day on LO as he is always bunged up. Brilliant contraption which I got from Boots. Much better than those bulb things. I use saline spray and suck - job done :thumbup:


----------

